# feet on floor syndrome??



## Akasha (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm sure i saw someone mention a theory (by the above name) with regards to blood sugars rising on a morning once you've been up and about. 
But i cant for the life of me find it. 

Ive checked a few times now as it seems that im sometimes waking up higher and rising yet other times waking up respectable and staying steady. 
last night i went to bed on a 10.5 with a correction. got up about 4.30 as son was crying. got up at 7ish to a 12.3, did correction. was 15.7 half hour later. 

night before i'd gone to bed on a 6.8. no night disturbances. woke up (7ish) to a 8.3, dropping to a 7.7 within half hour. 

I know that i need to check a few more before finding a pattern, dont trust last weeks figures due to terrible cold.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 9, 2016)

Here it is: "Feet Hit The Floor" - thread https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...-and-solutions-from-deusxm.57534/#post-578674, see post #2 by DeusXM and post #4 by trophywench.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 9, 2016)

FHTF - welcome to my world!  LOL


----------



## Akasha (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks for that.


----------

